# Who is the best rapper of all time



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 14, 2015)

Vote on the poll, if you say some shit like Kanye then I'll be concerned for your mental stability.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 14, 2015)

Either John Cena or Keith Ape. Oh and lets not forget Young Sachi!!!


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't listen to rap now, but when I did, definitely Snoop Dogg. Recently though, I listened to Enter The Wu-Tang: 36 Chambers, the only rap album I've heard in full. It was great. I'd rather go with them, but I don't want to choose "others." So, Snoop. 90s Snoop, early 2000s Snoop, not what he's done recently. He's pretty much a caricature of himself trying to be relevant.


----------



## BlueOnClues (Oct 14, 2015)

DRAKE , KENDRICK LAMAR , BIG SEAN , MAC MILLER , MEEK MILL , LIL DICKY ( He's Kinda New ) AND J COLE~!


----------



## Cylent1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is the greatest rapper of all time!  Eminem Who?


----------



## endoverend (Oct 14, 2015)

List is seriously lacking. You don't even got my boy Kendrick up there.


----------



## ScrublordPrime (Oct 14, 2015)

Kanye is best.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 14, 2015)

I vote for The Others, they were very influential. 
(wait a minute, they're a rock band! Cheat!)


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 14, 2015)

Since I'm a huge fan I'll give it this

There is no best rapper since the fact that the styles of hip hop are so varried it becomes like comparing apples to oranges. Likewise when comparing it gives an advantage to well known guts like biggie and pac compared to lesser known greats like lakim for example.

Ultimately the best rapper is really subjective


----------



## x65943 (Oct 15, 2015)

Lil B


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 15, 2015)

Sachi!!!!!


----------



## fmkid (Oct 15, 2015)

PaRappa


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 15, 2015)

kanye


----------



## Vipera (Oct 15, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Sachi!!!!!


I thought about him as soon as I saw the title!
http://www.mtv.com/shows/andy_milonakis/sippy-cup/87270/video/

EDIT: shit, I wasted a good opportunity to write "No, Who is on first"


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2015)

Defiantly Krispy Kreme


----------



## caboyzcoti (Oct 17, 2015)

gwatsky anyone?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 17, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar all the way, without a doubt.  His writing is absolutely genius.  Just genius.  Complete respect for this man.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 17, 2015)

Its either Hopsin or Tyler the creator


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2015)

John Barnes


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 17, 2015)

Eminem for me


----------



## Depravo (Oct 17, 2015)

Anthony Carmichael.



Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 17, 2015)

Drake & Eminem <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> Anthony Carmichael.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## TecXero (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't really know any of those wrappers in the list, nor do I listen to wrap, so I'll just go with Vanilla Ice.


----------



## b17bomber (Oct 17, 2015)

1. Dylan
2. Dylan
3. Dylan
4. Dylan
5. Dylan

He spits hot fire.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2015)

b17bomber said:


> 1. Dylan
> 2. Dylan
> 3. Dylan
> 4. Dylan
> ...


----------



## T-hug (Oct 18, 2015)

Pac is the only correct answer!


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 19, 2015)

All seriousness I have to say my top ten is

Biggie Smalls
Tupac
Ghostface killer
Immortal Technique
Chuck D
Killer Mike
Nas
El p
Krs one
Pharoahe Monch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Eminem, Lakin shabazz, aesop rock , rza, Jay z, ren, easy e, Dr dre, and ra rugged man were also considered and list is not in order


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 19, 2015)

The hero this thread needs:


----------

